# Backside spins!?!?



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

If you can do it on the ground, you should be able to do it off a kicker. It's a bit of a different feeling since you're getting flung into the air though. Just work up to it - start doing BS 1s off bumps, rollers, small stuff. Then try it on small kickers. Once you've got that, you should be fine on the medium kicker. I had the same problem when I started doing FS 180s on medium (5m) kickers last weekend - landed on the tail and fell a few times. The solution was easy enough - really think about staying centered and not leaning back. When you say medium, about how big of a jump are you talking about?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

BS 180 is alot harder because u are completely blind to the landing the whole time and so this takes a lot more commitment.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

But if the rider can stomp FS 3s, he's still tackling a blind landing. I think the blind take-off can be just as intimidating as a blind landing when talking about mid-sized kickers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Mpagano9 said:


> But if the rider can stomp FS 3s, he's still tackling a blind landing. I think the blind take-off can be just as intimidating as a blind landing when talking about mid-sized kickers.


i said i cant do FS 360s... I just think if I could do backside spins off kickers, BS 360s would be easier cause it feels more natural to spin that way for me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh I see that. I read that incorrectly. And I share your preference for backside 3s. I feel almost as though I can put more momentum into the spin going backside. I also feel more comfortable preloading with a slight toeside turn coming off the lip versus a heelside for the fs 3.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

I know backside spins feel so much more natural on the ground, but when i do them off a kicker i freak out and end up hurting myself... it sucks!


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

I've heard that its not necessarily blind because you can just look down and spot where your at and your landing whenever you want...

I do it off really small kicks, rolls, or hips so I'm not in the air long enough to really need to spot my landing so I cant say if thats for sure but maybe something to think about or try.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Enigmatic said:


> I've heard that its not necessarily blind because you can just look down and spot where your at and your landing whenever you want...
> 
> I do it off really small kicks, rolls, or hips so I'm not in the air long enough to really need to spot my landing so I cant say if thats for sure but maybe something to think about or try.


Yeah, but it's an awkward position to be in in the air.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

For backside 180's - I am having a problem dialing these in. I more or less do them off anything that naturally launches me backside (off my toe edge), and most of the time if there is not a lot of airtime involved, can land them. My problem is, I almost always involuntarily complete the other 180 back to regular. It's like the momentum of the spin keeps me going and today I consciously kept trying to keep riding switch after landing them, but it keeps happening. I am mostly trying them off small side-hits on the cat-track. What do you think I am doing wrong? Perhaps I am too much on my heel-edge when landing, or my arms are rotating too much and therefore my body is following?


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree in aspect with wolf, backside comes more natural to me than frontside.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

SB4L said:


> For backside 180's - I am having a problem dialing these in. I more or less do them off anything that naturally launches me backside (off my toe edge), and most of the time if there is not a lot of airtime involved, can land them. My problem is, I almost always involuntarily complete the other 180 back to regular. It's like the momentum of the spin keeps me going and today I consciously kept trying to keep riding switch after landing them, but it keeps happening. I am mostly trying them off small side-hits on the cat-track. What do you think I am doing wrong? Perhaps I am too much on my heel-edge when landing, or my arms are rotating too much and therefore my body is following?


Does anyone have an idea what I can do to correct this?


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

*It's all in the head*



> Originally Posted by SB4L
> For backside 180's - I am having a problem dialing these in. I more or less do them off anything that naturally launches me backside (off my toe edge), and most of the time if there is not a lot of airtime involved, can land them. My problem is, I almost always involuntarily complete the other 180 back to regular. It's like the momentum of the spin keeps me going and today I consciously kept trying to keep riding switch after landing them, but it keeps happening. I am mostly trying them off small side-hits on the cat-track. What do you think I am doing wrong? Perhaps I am too much on my heel-edge when landing, or my arms are rotating too much and therefore my body is following?
> 
> Does anyone have an idea what I can do to correct this?


You are probably trying to look forward too soon. To get a nice, clean backside 180, you should take off,land, and ride away looking backwards(if you were to take off in the fall line, you would take off, land and ride away looking uphill). Try finding some green terrain and ride your board flat(or slightly to toe edge) in the fall line and practice looking back up the hill for a few seconds. Then add the rotation by looking up hill and sliding a flatground backside 180 keeping the board on the snow the whole time. Practice keeping your head looking up the hill before you rotate, during the rotation and after. A few seconds after the rotation is done, look forward. Once you have that nailed, do the same thing but add a hop when you were sliding the 180 so that you are now doing a backside 180 in the air. Then add in a little more toe edge to help with the rotation.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for that advice it does make sense and thinking about most bs 180's I see in videos, the rider usually is looking back up the hill when they land. I am going to try this out next time I shred. 

Cheers!


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Today I practised exactly what you said, and it fucking worked. THANK YOU!
Don't know how I didn't notice that before, but hey thats what forums are for.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

i dont know if ill ever get back side spins down... everytime i go for it i end up losing my balance in the air and falling on my ass... fuck..

and this sucks too cause when i try and do a front side 360 i loose my balance on the backside spin as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

the best tip I was ever given for spinning backside 1's is to look between your legs. This helps keep your weight over your toeside edge so that you land on your toes and and catch your spin so you don't continue spinning and also it keeps your weight in check. Then when you nail that you can start boning them and that looks sick. but i'm still trying to master that part. Let me know if this helps


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Hmm what you said about looking between the legs, I'd heard that for bigger spins, but I will have to try that a shot with my BS 1's. Currently I'm mainly doing them off small side-hits & rollers, but this would make a lot of sense if more airtime was involved... Will try this out during my next 3 days off


----------

